# English Pointer



## Matt77 (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone out there know where we could find an English Pointer pup, or know of any upcoming litters?
Thanks


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I would get a setter


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I would get a setter


He's probably looking for a hunting dog--stick with the pointer -BaHa!-


----------

